# Stood up to Coworker



## Wittgenstein (Jun 30, 2009)

As with many of us, I let people at work push me around. I never complain about the tasks they ask me to do even when it’s unfair. I accept my hours even when they’re taking advantage of me. I’ve even put off important things in my life and my girlfriend’s life because I’m to anxious to ask for a day off or inconvenience anyone. People make comments here and there about me being so quiet or joking around with other employees in such a way to make me feel bad but I usually just ignore it and hang my head when I get the chance to be alone. Today a fellow coworker started talking to a couple of other workers about how he’s pushing to take my job and he does’t care if it makes me uncomfortable while I was standing 10 feet away from him (and he knew I was there). At first I started steaming to myself. My hands were shaking I was so angry at the absolute lack of respect. It’s bad enough we have to live life suffering in silence but to be treated like we’re so insignificant we don’t deserve common respect makes it so much worse. I let him pass by me on another occasion talking to another coworker about the very same thing while I sat in silence. About 10 minutes later, we happened to be the only two people in the room and I couldn’t take it anymore. I told him to act like a man and say what he has to say to my face, or even say it behind my back but don’t disrespect me by saying it behind my back to my face. He started getting in my face and I looked him right in his eyes; I didn’t stutter or blink. I never looked away and argued my point. It was a monstrous triumph. A part of me that I thought had disappeared through the years this problem has worsened just lied dormant in me. I feel absolutely empowered, and even more so because I have been able to pat myself on the back rather than dwell on the confrontation.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Really, that sort of talk, in your presence, couldn't have been meant as anything but an insult toward you. Well done on confronting the jackass about it.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice going man. People always think you are weak when you are extremely quiet. Good showing him that you are not one to be bullied. One of the keys to not letting people walk over you is eye contact. Again Good going.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, too bad we aren't all allowed to punch each person we meet once, because I'm sure that fool would have been in a coma. 

Anyways, good job dude, sounded like you stood up for yourself in the right circumstances


----------



## tierra88 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice job man, you're a badass!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Good for you! Your coworker sounds like a total douche and needed to be put in his place.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Wittgenstein said:


> I told him to act like a man and say what he has to say to my face, or even say it behind my back but don't disrespect me by saying it *behind my back to my face*


Haha...I knew exactly what you meant but the wording of the above made me laugh 

Well done standing up for yourself.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Anger is a more powerful emotion then anxiety. It overrides it. Problem is most of us don't get angry enough. Good for you brother.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

kos said:


> Anger is a more powerful emotion then anxiety. It overrides it. Problem is most of us don't get angry enough. Good for you brother.


Two thumbs up.

And OP you done good.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Good for you. That guy sounds like such a jackass.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

kos said:


> Anger is a more powerful emotion then anxiety. It overrides it. Problem is most of us don't get angry enough. Good for you brother.


 true most peeps here end up not caring until it gets to a certain point.


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice! Keep it up =)


----------



## LilFlower (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow! It seems like we both work in the same place with the same jerks! Way to go!


----------



## worrytoomuch (Jun 7, 2010)

Good job!!!!
I get walked on at work too and I am a manager. It usually comes from my other managers or supervisors. And when I start to nicely confront someone, they turn it around like it's me who is overreacting...no, I know when I am not being treated properly. Passive-aggressive treatment totally sucks!!!!


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

well done a victory for all sas members we share your triumph nice one mate:yay


----------



## Nomad326 (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats on your victory. At my job I have to deal with people all the time and I hate it. I'm always nice to everybody but under no circumstances do I ever tolerate any type of abuse or disrespect. I let people know in a very assertive voice that I'm not gonna put up with their bs and they tend to get shocked because they don't expect someone like me who's always quiet to react the way I did. Too bad the anxiety comes back later. Even with SA we shouldn't allow ourselves to be pushed around at work or anywhere else because it just makes living a difficult life even more difficult.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yes


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Way to show him man, you're an inspiration.


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesomeness.


----------

